# Can you believe this?



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

This article was in the Toronto Sun (Ontario - Canada) Aug 3, 2011


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

wow, it is no longer our country and we are now the minority with no rights!! what a buch of bu****it!! and if he would have even threatened to hit back he would be in jail, screw it, you hit me and i will hit back, then face the piper!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's why ole trusty goes everywhere I go. She (nor any of them) would try that Shiz down here. they'd get shot. Self defense.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> That's why ole trusty goes everywhere I go. She (nor any of them) would try that Shiz down here. they'd get shot. Self defense.


 
for sure, except up here criminals have all the rights and victoms have none!!


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

You expect anything different in this whacked out world? I'd comment further but I'm sure it would be edited!


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Doesn't surprise me one bit , the religion card and race card is always played . Like said above me , I would comment further , but instead of edited , probably banned lol . Thats brutal though !!!!!!!!


----------



## Hookem_420 (Jul 16, 2011)

What's hard to believe is, why was their tea bubbling?:33:


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

^ It's all part of their customs and religious beliefs. But nevermind what the others believe in across the globe. Just keep them happy and all is good.

Working with the people I do, they tell me all kinds of stories dealing with middle eastern people. Just this week an Egyptian (also Muslim) tells me how the black burka's, nihab or jihab outfit benefits not only the women but also the men, hummm not a bad idea either come to think of it.
He is Muslim but has no use for the radical groups and extremists. But I also hear stories about Egyptian customs from people who have worked there.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I think the guy is going after them the right way. First, he let the public know whats happening. Now i hope he goes after the government with a class action suite for thier lack-luster handling of the crime. It's time to take a stand with all of these religious zealots coming into our countries. If they don't like our way of life (which we know they loath) then get them out of our countries too-sweet.

Smoking one of these pieces of dung would only insight more conflict and more than likely land the "smoker" in prison! 

There is a law they are trying to pass in the UK that will not allow the garb on the faces of the muslim women in that country. The fine for doing so would be placed on the person making the woman to wear them of roughly $43,000. Thats a start, all this stuff needs to end very soon or they will be in control very soon!


----------



## Hookem_420 (Jul 16, 2011)

^^^I'd be shocked if that passes; not holding my breath for that one.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> That's why ole trusty goes everywhere I go. She (nor any of them) would try that Shiz down here. they'd get shot. Self defense.


Yes sir. FL has a "stand your ground" law, if they advance toward you in a threatening manner you can legally take any action(including lethal) neccessary to stop them. 

I have a sign beside my front door at home -
"This home protected by Mossberg. If I have to call the police there will only be one side to the story. "


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Aint that the truth. Someone once told me, "If you ever get in the situation serious enough to pull a gun on someone for protection, just remember: Dead men can't testify against you in court."


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

My son wants to move south....not because of this scenario, but he thinks it would be great to pack a gun...just because.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Yes the first step is to take the gun out, the second step which is the toughest one is to use it! No body really knows whether they will or won't unless it happens, God forbid. But one things for sure, if you pull that gun out you had better **** well be ready to use it.

On a side note how many in here have a concealed firearm permit?


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

Hookem_420 said:


> What's hard to believe is, why was their tea bubbling?:33:


Bahahahah!!! i was thinking the same thing


----------



## TommyPak (Apr 15, 2011)

That kinda sh** makes me wanna move south. I'm in NY and you guys down soutn and out west don't know how good you got it.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Oh Tommy yes we do thats why were still there!


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

I had a couple of friends that drove down to texas. They got pulled over for some reason, and the sheriff asked if they had a gun. Being from canada they started to panic a little and said no. He replied " Y'all better get one, have a nice day", then drove off. I thought that was pretty awesome.


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

hooliganhodgie said:


> I had a couple of friends that drove down to texas. They got pulled over for some reason, and the sheriff asked if they had a gun. Being from canada they started to panic a little and said no. He replied " Y'all better get one, have a nice day", then drove off. I thought that was pretty awesome.


Love that!!!


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

wyo58 said:


> On a side note how many in here have a concealed firearm permit?


It might be a surprise based on my avatar, but I pack...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Really? No kidding??


----------

